# If



## MicroMantis (Mar 23, 2005)

If you could pick something besides mantises to be your favorite hobby, what would that be.


----------



## Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

raising snakes or scorpions would be my secondary hobby.

Joe


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 23, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ian (Mar 24, 2005)

Definately chams, the nicest herp of the lot.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2005)

I am into cars and turtles.


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 24, 2005)

woah, how could you pick something besides mantises... it was a trick question


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Jameserfly, back from spring break vacation?

So is it warm enough now for the Bayou to catch something?


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 24, 2005)

nah, you have to catch them at around 80 degrees

more about hobbies, that would be my second thing behind mantises, catching "insects", that I mean, bugs.


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 24, 2005)

I would wait until a cool June day


----------



## Macano (Mar 24, 2005)

I have several hobbies besides mantids. I hike a lot. You can see some of my hiking pictures at this site. I fly also. Very challenging and rewarding. I love it! And computer games. I've always played computer games. Also, I love taking pictures. Digital cameras can be so fun.

I hope to someday have a greenhouse and start a large carniverous plant collection and orchid collection. But that would take $$ I don't have, but maybe someday.


----------

